# Error Code 95 (Airbag Issue)



## Murad Hussain (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, My Cruze(lacetti) got error code 95!!! its service airbag issue. The airbag light come on with code 95, while applied hard break!!! When checked with OBD scan tool, it shows Airbag module ground short (not clear without code). some people said that it might be the clock spring!!! Can any body help how to check the clock spring is working fine or not??? The Audio control and Horn is working fine so far. Any body had this issue and what is the solution thanks http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/th_coolio.gif


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would go with the electrical connections to the airbag module first. When a code is generated it's always a good place to start diagnosis by checking to eliminate the code itself.


----------



## Murad Hussain (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks obermd, i already checked with all the wires except the steering airbag module. I searched in the net, and found most probably the clockspring as GM cruze has the airbag issue with clock spring. I ll try to change it and see what is the result... if it goes fine i ll let you know. Otherwise i ll leave like this. In libya its a disadvantage to have airbag in the city.they drive car here like "go fast or otherwise we ll push u from the back" :uhh:


----------

